# Dwarf Hamsters need homes - FREE



## corinnexx (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi 

I have to rehome my hamsters due to unforseen circumstances. 

I have 4 Chinese . 1 Male and 3 Females 

2 Dwarf Russian Campbells 
All males 1 caramel, 1 grey.

1 Robo Male

1 Winter White

Im in kent
ALL HAVE TO BE KEPT SEPARATE

FREE to loving homes


----------



## MummyRat (Jan 24, 2010)

do they come with their cage? would be interested in the winter white hamster. im also in kent, where abouts are you in kent?


----------



## corinnexx (Oct 4, 2009)

Hello,

They have all got cages but would like some money for the cages.

I am in Tonbridge

Thanks


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

wish i could help 

good luck though!


----------



## mclmcreid (Mar 4, 2010)

hi 


i am still intrested but its getting to you that is the problem because iam in sydenham/bromley so it would be a bit tricky for me


----------



## mclmcreid (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi

where abouts do you live in tonbride ? Is it anywhere nere hadlow road by Any chance. I know tonbridge is quite a big place.


----------

